# Planted 75g



## l2ob (May 22, 2004)

Needed to take some pics for my architecture portfolio and my buddy let me borrow his lil digi cam.

what do you guys think?

No dosing, no ferts, only root tabs, water changes and 2 t-5 6500k bulbs.

Very low maintenence and i love it since im never home


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

hell yeah that looks good man i like it!


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

the plants are doing super great. i love the natural look of the tank. looks like your p really enjoys the tank too.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

I think this tank is a really great example of a natural looking planted tank

Great job!


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

thats an awesome tank







love it so much.
nice work. looks so natural and beautiful
how big is the tank? and what plants you got in there?


----------



## l2ob (May 22, 2004)

Trigger lover said:


> thats an awesome tank
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for all the compliments guys, much appreciated!

Trigger: Its a 75g. From what i know it has Java Ferns, Subulata Sag., American Vals, Mangrove Plants way in the back, and the two other plants im not positive about because i got them from my brother but ill find out.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

thanks for the info. and i just relised that the tank size is in the title :laugh: sorry for my slight stupidity


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

im always scared to use plants never could keep them alive always busy

those look great


----------



## jamezgt (Jun 24, 2008)

damn great plants!! i wish my tank looked like that.

what are the plants on the left side that take majority of the space? and are they low maintenance? and where did you find that amazing piece of wood.


----------



## l2ob (May 22, 2004)

jamezgt said:


> damn great plants!! i wish my tank looked like that.
> 
> what are the plants on the left side that take majority of the space? and are they low maintenance? and where did you find that amazing piece of wood.


thanks for the kind words.

Im not good at remembering names of plants since i dont do alot of maintenance with the tank. I can guess and say they are from the repens family but that is my .2cents. everything is low maintenance, i just trim once in a while, do a water change every 1.5-2weeks and the plants do the rest.

That drift wood i found in northern wisconsin, washed up on a beach, broke off a chunk i needed and took it home on the amtrak


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Dude, that is an insanely beautiful setup!!

Dude, that is an insanely beautiful setup!!


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

That is quite the jungle you've got there, Awesome


----------



## massabsamurai (Mar 12, 2009)

Amazing planted tank you got there bud!


----------

